# AF after breastfeeding?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya,

I'm planning my FET for a sibling and am trying to get my head around the timing of the cycle.

I've been told I need to stop breastfeeding and have 3 bleeds before starting a treatment cycle.

So, when did you get your AF after stopping breastfeeding? Maybe you got it while still breastfeeding or when your baby started weaning?

What was your first AF like?

Was your menstrual cycle timing back to normal straight away?

Thanks xx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hiya
I got mine when lo was about 16 months, he was feeding loads up to about 14 months and when he started solids more that's when AF came
My cycle was longer at the beginning about 28 days but after 3 cycles it went back to normal around 23-24 days

Good luck with ur tx xxx


----------



## lambanana (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm still breastfeeding my daughter but my AF came back when she was about 20 months old. The first cycle was longer but after that they were more regular than pre-baby (I have PCO)


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I had 1st af when twins about 10months old, despite them still bf a lot. My cycles were longer for the next 18 months averaging 30 days and once 35 whereas normally 26 to 28 days. It took until they were 2 and 1/2 to3 to completely return to normal cycle.


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

I got my first AF when DS was 20 months, this was shortly after he stopped night feeds which I'm sure was no coincidence. I continued to BF him until 25 months. My cycles went back to normal more or less instantly, and if anything were less painful than before  Best of luck for your FET


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Got AF 3 months after birth, exclusively BF, had 3 AFs that were heavier than normal, were 40 odd days apart. This month AF has gone AWOL, im CD 45 and have no idea where ovulation was or if I did.. I was also told 3 normal AF's and to have stopped BF for 3 months too.

Good Luck


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I got pregnant with DS2 when I was solely BF DS1 - my AFs returned quite quickly and I was taking the mini pill too - after the twins it came back after 2 months and I cycled again when they were 10 months but that meant I had to stop BFing them xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

With all of mine AF appeared at different times, but all within 3/4 weeks of stopping night feeds.

Chux xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies xx


----------

